# EVO for 7 month old girl?



## ancientman (Nov 5, 2015)

I just ordered two EVO (red meat and salmon) for my girl. (Had some coupon but needed to order two packs to maximize discounts.

She is on Orijen puppy and the bag is 1/4 remaining now.
It seems like she is doing very well with high protein food.
She is 36 lbs now (exact 6 month) and has great shape.

Since she eats only chicken and turkey until now, I wanted to give her some red meat and fish so I have ordered EVO red meat formula and herring & salmon formula. EVO was the only few dog food that similar protein level and no potato just like Orijen. (Orijen 480Kcal-38% protein, EVO 501Kcal-42% protein) 

After I ordered them, I realized that they have nearly 2.0~2.5% calcuim and 1.5~2.0% phsphoruos which is slightly higher side for medium size puppy. These ratio would not fit large breed puppy. I know EVO has massive recall history in 2013 and Mars pet food bought EVO on 2015. Since voluntary recall is better than hiding and I believe Mars pet food is not a stupid enough to destroy this awesome brand, I am giving them a shot.

Has anyone experience with EVO food under 1 year old poodle?
Also is 36 lbs normal for 6 month old female poodle?


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I feed my dogs (8 month old spoo and 7.5 month old standard-size doodle) EVO.
I switched fairly recently (within the last month, I think) from a combination of Fromm and 4Health Grain Free.

I was initially worried about the calcium, but I've been tracking their growth in an excel spreadsheet since they were 8 and 10 weeks old, so I was nearly certain their major growing had stopped, so the risks that higher calcium posed were pretty much negated.

I feed the turkey and chicken large bites, and they like it. Jasper hasn't thrown it up yet (he threw up at least once a week on their old food), and since they eat less they poop less and more predictably, which is great for a scheduler like me!

Viking Queen, a member here, has fed her spoo EVO for years, and might be a good resource. She was certainly extremely helpful to me when I was choosing foods.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

ancientman said:


> I just ordered two EVO (red meat and salmon) for my girl. (Had some coupon but needed to order two packs to maximize discounts.
> 
> She is on Orijen puppy and the bag is 1/4 remaining now.
> It seems like she is doing very well with high protein food.
> ...



I can't comment on the food, but with regards to weight, 36 sounds about right. My girl was on the smaller end of standard poodles, and her adult weight was just about 45. She weighed in at about 31 pounds at 6 months. So, 36 seems right on target.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Coldbrew said:


> I feed my dogs (8 month old spoo and 7.5 month old standard-size doodle) EVO.
> I switched fairly recently (within the last month, I think) from a combination of Fromm and 4Health Grain Free.
> 
> I was initially worried about the calcium, but I've been tracking their growth in an excel spreadsheet since they were 8 and 10 weeks old, so I was nearly certain their major growing had stopped, so the risks that higher calcium posed were pretty much negated.
> ...


Weight really varies so much by build! I have a 2 year old poodle bitch who is 37 lbs. and her litter made, a dog, who is 54 lbs (and was 30ish lbs at 6 months). So probably it's normal, but what it tells you is that you're going to most likely have an adult who is 50+ lbs, in which case I'd want to be feeding a lower calcium food.

The calcium level is higher than I would feed a growing standard poodle puppy. I'd want to wait until at least 12 months to feed that level of calcium, personally.


----------

